#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Draaien kinderfeestje

## DjJeroen

Hee allemaal

Ik heb even een vraag: Wij (ik en een vriend) worden zo af en toe is gevraagd voor een feesie te draaien, we hebben geen drive in show ofzo maar hebben wel apparatuur thuis staan(draaitafels,cd spelers). Maarja nu zijn we dus weer gevraagd voor kinderfeestje (zoals gewoonlijk) maar wat moeten we nu vragen?

We hebben verschillende opties:

Optie 1 - We huren geen spullen en doen alles met eigen apparatuur. 
              - Dubbele cd speler
              - Mixer
              - Dap versterker (Dat hebben we vorige keer ook gedaan 
                op feestje maar die sloeg paar keer uit dus dat was 
                niet echt succes)
              - Zelfbouw hifi speakers (Hebben we vorige keer ook mee
                gedraaid en dat ging dan nog wel, was feestje met 30 
                man en in heel klein zaaltje.)
              - Kwa licht staan en dan paar van die 60 W lampen te 
                knipperen op lichtcomputertje.

Ja ik weet dat niet profi is maar het is maar kinderfeesie dus dan zouden de kosten alleen hetgene zijn wat wij ontvangen voor draaien.
Hoeveel kan je voor zoiets bv vragen? (Zat te denken aan 150 piek ofzo)

Optie 2 - Wel huren van licht en geluid
            - Dubbele cd speler (van onszelf)
            - Mixer (van onszelf)
            - Speakers en versterker dan huren kosten zo f150,-
            - Voor licht een setje par56 kosten f100,-

Dan word het dus al iets van 400 piek dat lijkt mij beetje veel voor kinderfeestje maarja heb ook geen zin om met die huis tuin en keuken spullen op stap te gaan ???

Graag jullie mening

Alvast bedankt
Groeten Jeroen

----------


## EP Woody

Ik zou zelf mooi voor die eerste optie gaan en zorgen dat je zo snel mogenlijk geld hebt voor nieuwe boxen en versterker zodat je iets beter dit soort feesten kan draaien. 

Zo heb ik een tijd terug ook zoiets gedaan, Schoolfeestje, Groep 8.
2 Hifiboxjes er neergezet met een 2x100 watt eindtrapje. en een Subwoofertje eronder. Voor de finishing touch.

Paar reflector lampies en 2 lichtffectjes.

Was best geslaagd. Kreeg er alleen veel te weinig geld voor. Maar dat is nooit beschikbaar dat geld.

Bekijk maar wat je het beste kan doen maar ik denk niet dat ze je inhuren als je 400 gulden vraagt.


Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Destiny

50 tot 75 gulden zou ik vragen. Wij deden het eerst ook voor zo'n bedrag, hadden dan trouwens wel 2x250 W 96 db staan... Maar zoiets is wel redelijk lijkt mij.

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## hugoboss

het is aan jou wat te vraagen.
normaal als je iemand inhuurt is het ongeveer 65,- de man per uur
ik zou dan 25,- per man per uur doen.
en bv 50,- voor de spullen.

----------


## Destiny

weet niet of je het over geluidsmensen hebt, maar hier kosten die 150,= per uur <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## DJ Purno

KWOOT
Optie 1 - We huren geen spullen en doen alles met eigen apparatuur. 
- Dubbele cd speler
- Mixer
- Dap versterker (Dat hebben we vorige keer ook gedaan 
op feestje maar die sloeg paar keer uit dus dat was 
niet echt succes)
- Zelfbouw hifi speakers (Hebben we vorige keer ook mee
gedraaid en dat ging dan nog wel, was feestje met 30 
man en in heel klein zaaltje.)
- Kwa licht staan en dan paar van die 60 W lampen te 
knipperen op lichtcomputertje.

Ja ik weet dat niet profi is maar het is maar kinderfeesie dus dan zouden de kosten alleen hetgene zijn wat wij ontvangen voor draaien.
Hoeveel kan je voor zoiets bv vragen? (Zat te denken aan 150 piek ofzo)
UNKWOOT

sorry hoor maar wij hebben nog betere apperatuur en vragen voor een zo'n feestje nog geneens 100 piek !!! misschien iets van 70 gulden ofzo! Ik vind 150 piek wel erg veel!!


Greetz DJ Purno

Ze noemen me stille willy daarom dat ik zo weinig posts heb <img src=images/icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>.

----------


## DJ Purno

25 gulden per man per uur?? wij vragen 10 gulden per man per uur  inclusief 15-20 gulden voor metureaal!!!!!! Vraag ik nou te weinig of hoe zit da??

Greetz DJ Purno

Ze noemen me stille willy daarom dat ik zo weinig posts heb <img src=images/icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>.

----------


## Destiny

Ik zeg nie dat je 150 gulden moet vragen, maar net als m'n eerst posting in dit topic dat je 50 tot 75 gulden kan vragen.

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ja, vind ik ook een beetje veel voor de apparatuur waarmee jullie komen aandraven. Ofwel doe je het goed, ofwel doe je het niet. Trouwens voor een kinderfeestje haal ik mijn goed hart af en toe ook n's boven en zet ik 'n fatsoenlijk setje neer dat ik dan, als ik de mensen goed ken, gewoon gratis doe.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Destiny

Same here, je krijgt toch wel iets.

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Meestal toch.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Dj Calibra

he,

ik zou ook voor die 75 a 100 gulden gaan. doe ik ook
als ik op zulk soort feestjes ga draaien. en dan kom ik met:

een versterker van mijzelf: dynacord pca 2450 (x400w rms@4E)
(is hier inmiddels wel bekent denk ik<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)
mengpaneeltje: (.B)(T)ehringer dx500
2 dynacord E114 speakers
cd spelertje.
en helaas nog geen licht<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>

MVG,

Danny

----------


## RDH

nou we toch de vraag hebben wat kan ik vragen wat denken jullie hiervan:

2 cd spelers HiFi sony
1 md speler sony
1 8 kan. mengtafeltje
moonflower, lasercrab, blacklight TL kolommen, lichtkolommen op lichtcomputer, strobo en zwaailamp.
1 amp gemini 2x200 watt + speakers
natuurlijk muziek, mic, koptelefoon etc.

wij vragen 75,- voor een avond van 4 uren.
we zijn met z'n 2en.

zitten wij te hoog of te laag??

groeten,

Remco

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

I'm gettin' soooooooooo tired of this...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Destiny

RDH, denk dat zoiets met een hoop licht wel 100,= mag kosten...

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Beste Remco (RDH dus<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>),

Dit is toch niet te doen!!! Lezen jullie nu eens die oude topics na over marktverzieken oa. 1:Je verdient zelf geen ene... 2:als je ooit serieus genomen wilt worden zul je er iets aan moeten veranderen.

Voor het verhuren van je (rdh) geluidsset zou ik dit al vragen!!
Dan moet dat 'licht' er nog bij, vervoer, en vooral jullie uurloon.

Natuurlijk kunnen jullie 'zonder naam' en erg mooie app. niet evenveel gaan vragen als andere, maar dit is ook weer het andere uiterste.

Ik zou iets van Fl.200-300,- vragen, al kan ik van hier natuurlijk jullie show helemaal niet inschatten. Maar dit is waanzin!

Voor degene die nog minder app. hebben, tja nog lager dan....

p.s.1)Volgens mij kunnen sommige beginners beter alleen verhuren, krijg je meer voor, en je hebt er weinig werk aan, dus netto winst stuk hoger.

p.s.2)Zo'n apparatuurlijstje is wel aardig, maar daar gaat het volgens mij nou niet alleen om. Je probeert toch een show neer te zetten!!?

Ik kan het allemaal fout hebben hoor, ik doe geen drive-in, maar als ik het deed, niet voor Fl.75,-:2= FL.37,5 voor circa 5 uur. 
Afschrijving app????

Groeten, Remco

----------


## RDH

kijk naamgenoot daar heb ik wat aan!
we hebben een naam: Copa Cabana een meubel en we kunnen inmiddels redelijk mixen.

de show moet nog verder uitgebreid worden maar bedankt voor de tip.

----------


## DjJeroen

Bedankt allemaal voor jullie reacties!

Misschien is 150 gulden beetje veel ja maar ik gaat er ook niet voor niks staan(dan heb ik wel wat beters te doen op me zaterdagavond), en het zijn geen bekenden van ons dus gratis doe ik het niet.

Sorry hoor maar als ik sommige mensen hier hoor met wat voor apparatuur ze aankomen en ze vragen zon lage prijs dan vind ik dat toch wel heeeel erg weinig maargoed.

Ik hoor binnenkort wel of het doorgaat en wat die mensen precies willen, nogmaals bedankt voor jullie reacties.

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Remco vd Werff

kijk Remco (blijft raar), je bent natuurlijk ook pas 14 jaar (even op je site gekeken) maar er moet natuurlijk wel iets normaals gevraagd worden. En voor 4 uur met zijn 2en en die app. vind ik dit bedrag  absoluut niet normaal. Vraag dan misschien nu nog even FL.150,- koop wat nieuws en vraag meer. 
Oja met een "naam" bedoelde ik niet dat je drive-in een naam heeft, maar dat mensen je show kennen en dus al enige tijd bezig bent.

Volgens mij blijft verhuren toch leuk hoor.....

Ik krijg direct het vakantie gevoel, je wordt bedankt<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Remco

----------


## RDH

dat vakantiegevoel (kerstvakantie dan) dat heb ik al 2 weken...voer geen sodemieter meer uit  :Smile:  ik liep erover te denken net ja dat van die naam was gewoon bekendheid vandaar even deze reactie.

ik heb even overlegd het wordt 150,- en dan in het voorjaar nieuwe speakers, cd speler en mixer.

bedankt,

Remco

----------


## Destiny

Met die nieuwe speakers kan je makkelijk 150 gulden vragen ja, deden wij eerst ook met 8 parren enzo.

Nu zal het al een stuk hoger liggen over het algemeen omdat we meer mensen aankunnen met de nieuwe set.
Let er wel even op dat je misschien niet voor elk feest die 150,= kan vragen. Je kunt dan af en toe beter voor 75,= draaien (voorbeeld) en een andere keer voor de normale 150,= als altijd vaste prijs 150,=. Je verdient gewoon meer + meer feesten, maar dat is wel duidelijk denk ik.

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Haha, gaat vlotjes, dat soort beslissingen!!!

Lijkt me al een beter bedrag inderdaad.

Ik heb nog even verder gelezen op je site, en paar kleine opmerkingen met in mijn achterhoofd jullie leeftijd en fase waarin jullie je bevinden.

Je krijgt dus als het moet 5 uur (4 uur is niet max voor dat bedrag?)van jullie voor die 75-&gt;150 piek?? Dan moet in ieder geval dat uurtarief dat erna geldt erg omhoog. Of is Fl.5,- genoeg voor 2x uurloon (2,5???) en de afschrijving van app. weer later in je bed enz????? lijkt me niet, met die Fl.150,- die je nu gaat rekenen, verhoog dit dan ook gelijk even FLINK.

Verder, wanneer ik (klant) de 'algemene voorwaarden' van jullie wil lezen, dan moet ik er echt voor gaan zitten, 5 brillen opdoen en er dan achterkomen dat ik het door je eilandfoto nog nauwelijks kan lezen. Misschien een puntje om naar te kijken bij een vernieuwing van je site?!

Succes ermee!! Wel 2e hands speakers/cd-speler/mixer enz toch??

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Arjan

Hey!

Waar je ook vaak in blijft steken als je ooit eens een feesje draait, is dat mensen die "geen geld" hebben voor een drive-in show altijd moeilijk gaan doen als je opeens eens wat meer vraagt. Ik heb het zelf ook in het begin gehad, de jongen waarmee ik altijd draaide regelde zo nu en dan wel eens een feestje, zo ook dat ik eens 6 uur! lang heb gedraaid en dat ik aan het eind van het feest een enveloppe in m'n handen geduwt kreeg...

Ik dus heel benieuwd wat er in zat.. nou!@@#$@#$%#... ik was woest!!!

Er zat Fl. 100,-- in!!!
(omdat het bekenden waren zei die vriend van mij, en ze hadden niet veel geld!! Maar wel voor 8.000,- bar omzet draaien ofzoiets maar het gaat om het principe!)

Ik ben toen eens gaan nadenken en ben gestopt met elke keer dit soort feestjes draaien.. 
Ik dacht bij mezelf "He! als ik te duur ben voor een hele avond muziek draaien met de hele rataplan erbij zoeken ze maar iemand anders"

Het heeft gewerkt.. Nu vragen ze me nog op bepaalde feesten en toch krijg ik veel meer geld. En dat investeer je weer in licht of apparatuur.

Maar ik vind de prijzen die ik hier lees toch wel erg aan de lage kant jongens! Je vraagt toch niet 75,- voor 4 uur draaien met 2 man?

Spreek gewoon een mooi prijsje af met de mensen die het organiseren, houdt het op ongeveer 200 / 250,- als je de hele avond staat. Das mooi om mee te beginnen en is een redelijke prijs.

Succes!

Arjan

To be is to be value of a variable

----------


## DJ Purno

kwoot

Maar ik vind de prijzen die ik hier lees toch wel erg aan de lage kant jongens! Je vraagt toch niet 75,- voor 4 uur draaien met 2 man?

unkwoot

WIJ WEL, maar ik heb van andere ook gehoord dat het wel wat weinig was, dus ik denk er ook over om de prijs wat op te schroeven!



Greetz DJ Purno

Ze noemen me stille willy daarom dat ik zo weinig posts heb <img src=images/icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>.

----------


## jocoliar

jullie zullen lang moeten werken om een centje te kunnen verdienen.
voor een avondje draaien , mag je zeker 300,- piek vragen wat voor feest het ook is.
of je nu naar een kinderfeest gaat , of naar een bruiloft.
ik ga bijna altijd alleen , als je met 2 personen gaat moet je gewoon 50,- piek per uur extra hebben ,anders sta je mooi voor nop te werken.
en dan heb ik liever geen werk.
maar voorlopig heb ik geen klagen.
ben nog een half jaar volgeboekt.
groeten Jocoliar

----------


## -Dj-

Vraag zo'n 100,- per avond en dan eventueel huurkosten er boven op.

-----------------------
Hold always one bullet in your pocket not for the enemy but for yourself.

----------


## Reemski

Goedenavond heren,

Kijk bijvoorbeeld even op sites van collega drive-in-shows.
Je wilt natuurlijk een prijs die mooi is voor jezelf, maar niet zo hoog dat je klanten naar de "concurrent" (lees: college) gaan. 
Zo kun je vergelijken qua apparatuur en prijs van een ander en jezelf. 
Voor de hiervoorgenoemde setjes vindt ik 300 gulden erg veel geld.

Denk ook even aan je eigen draaikwaliteiten. Ik huur liever iemand in die ik HEEL erg goed heb horen draaien, dan iemand met een megashow die er niks van klaarspeelt. Snappie?

Veel drive-in-shows zijn te vinden op: uhmm ik weet niet of ik het urletje mag plaatsen van de Mods, maar het was iets met "*drive-in-shows*, en dan iets van www en nl erbij. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

M.v.g. Remy

----------


## moderator

ow, je bedoelt www.drive-inshows.nl <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

tuurlijk mag je die url noemen<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Reemski

Sorry Mod, 

Maar ik was te lui om de spelregels door te lezen..  :Smile: , zodoende.

Het adres is trouwens http://www.drive-in-shows.nl
Maar er zijn er natuurlijk veel meer. 
Het gaat om het idee: kijk en vergelijk.

----------


## Dj Cross

jah ben ik weer..
wij draaien veel op kinderfeestjes (bijna altijd) en daar vroegen we 25,- voor..maar jah we draaiden toen de tijd met een slecht mengpaneel..oude versterker en van die lichtbakken  :Smile: ))..het was dus nie veel bijzonders..en ook onze mix kunsten waren nie al te goed..we verdienden er dus nie veel mee maar we vonden het wel geweldig om te doen en we hadden vrij veel klanten..(ik denk dat ik nou weer een marktverzieker ben..maar ach)

grtz..

----------


## _Jasper

waarom zo'n extreem lage prijs? Netalsof ze bij kinderfeestjes geen budget hebben voor een drive-in show? Als ze dat budget niet hebben, waarom willen ze dan een drive-in? Dan kunnen ze beter zelf een cdspeler neerzetten. Ja, of ze vinden iemand die wel voor 25,- ergens wil gaan staan, maar om nou te zeggen daar houd je iets aan over.... Wanneer je zulke bedragen vraagt, wat vraag je dan voor een 'normaal' feest? Wanneer dit wel een redelijke prijs is, krijg je vreemde verhoudingen, de een betaalt 25,- de ander meer dan 20x zo veel. Oke, misschien wel meer apparatuur, maar voor die 25,- heb je je afschrijvingen er echt niet uit, laat staan de vervoerskosten er ook nog bij. 
Wanneer je benaderd wordt voor een kinderfeestje moet je niet meteen denken: oh, zij hebben vast geen geld, laat ik ze maar matsen. ga niet beneden je minimumprijs zitten, kunnen ze dit niet betalen, jammer dan. Je wilt je imago immers wel behouden.
Dus, mij advies: wanneer je gevraagd wordt om op een kinderfeestje te draaien, schaal je prijzen niet te laag in, je kunt altijd nog iets zakken om tot een goede prijs te komen. Het geld hebben ze er heus wel voor, willen alleen niet snel toegeven dat ze het eigenlijk wel kunnen betalen. Als ze het niet kunnen betalen, moeten ze geen drive-in show zoeken.

zo, dat moest ik ff kwijt.

Seee ya

Jasper

----------


## Dj Cross

zit wat in..maar toen we toen draaiden hadden we geen benul van wat we eigenlijk moesten vragen voor zon drive-in.. :Smile:

----------


## Power Balls Drive in Show

Wat ik vaak merk bij dat soort kinderfeestjes: het ZAL en MOET betaald worden van het entree geld. Zeg dat dat 4piek is, en het zuipen mot er nog vanaf, houd je op de 50kindertjes niet zo veel meer over hé<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Laatst ook nog gehad, 150piek was te duur blablabla. Zijn het mensen met een kast van een huis, marmeren vloer enz. enz. Nou nou nou, dan wil je ze toch ook wat doen<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> Laat die ouders dan lekker die overige 100piek betalen, weten ze tenminste zeker dat hun zoon/dochter een geslaagd feest heeft.

greetz,
PB

----------


## Dj Cross

hadden wij laatst ook..we hadden weer een een of ander feestje en we kregen de volgende dag wel betaald..nou dat werd dus een week later..en toen kregen we pas de helft..nou 3weken later hebben we de rest eindelijk ontvangen..dat gebeurt dus niet weer..voortaan vooraf betalen als de apparatuur klaar staat...

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ik maak altijd duidelijke afspraken voor het feest in het contract. d.w.z. : De helft van het huurbedrag wordt voor de productie betaalt, anders wordt er niet uitgeladen. De andere helft wordt onmiddellijk na de productie betaalt, tenzij er afspraken zijn gemaakt voor de volgende dag (altijd schriftelijk)

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Dj Cross

zo zal het tegenwoordig ook wel moeten denk ik..ik ben er ook behoorlijk chagrijnig over achteraf..maar jah..ervaring he..

----------


## Arjan

> citaat:
> Ik maak altijd duidelijke afspraken voor het feest in het contract. d.w.z. : De helft van het huurbedrag wordt voor de productie betaalt, anders wordt er niet uitgeladen. De andere helft wordt onmiddellijk na de productie betaalt, tenzij er afspraken zijn gemaakt voor de volgende dag (altijd schriftelijk)
> 
> mvg,
> 
> 
> Stijn Vanstiphout,
> SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
> België
> ...



Ja precies! dat doe ik dus ook hetzelfde.
Ik vind het toch wat prettiger als elke partij weer waar ie aan toe is. Bespaart ook een hoop ellende, en kunnen ze niet opeens wachten met betalen, anders zet ik nog niet eens die schuif open!

See ya,

Arjan

Prettige kerstdagen & een gelukkig Nieuwjaar!

----------


## Niek...

Ik heb helaas niet de luxe dat klanten altijd via zijn/haar rekening kunnen betalen. Sommige jongerenverenigingen hebben simpelweg geen rekening en weten ook "bij-***" niet wat ze aan moeten met een contract. Een krabbel zetten is leuk en makkelijk maar wanneer er nu eens iets misgaat en ik hen moet dwingen te betalen?

Dat gaat mij klanten kosten. Tot nog toe is het GELUKKIG altijd goed gegaan met het "achteraf cash betaal" principe! Alhoewel ik soms weleens achter mijn geld heb aan moeten vangen...

Greetz Niek

----------


## RaimonR

Je moet gewoon goede afspraken maken, anders wordt het helemaal niets, ik draai dus met DJ CROSS  :Smile: , en bij dat feestje was echt een ramp, ook alleen klote muziek dat ze wilden horen,
we vroegen echt harstikke weinig ervoor, omdat we denk ik achter af een goede bui ofzo hadden, en we kregen toen de helft van het geld wat Cross al zei, en we hebben de andere helft nog steeds niet, het is al helemaal erg dat ze niet betalen omdat het zo'n klein ****** bedrag is.!!!!
We gaan nu ook werken met "contract overeenkomsten" anders is het gewoon niet te doen.


I Signed u Know

----------


## Dj Cross

je neemt me de woorden uit de mond..<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## djdabounce

Nou zoiets heb ik gelukkig nog nooit meegemaakt, al wel eens dat ze naderhand begonnen te zeiken dat ze een andere prijs af hadden afgesproken. Maarja dat hebben de meeste wel meegemaakt denk ik. We hebben het geld ook wel gekregen en we draaien er nog regelmatig duzz no problem. Maar ik denk ook niet dat je bij elke opdrachtgever er een contract bij moet halen, bij de kleinere feesten denk ik niet eens dat ze dit willen. Maar in ieder geval weet je voor de volgende keer met welk volk je te doen hebt als weer met deze personen te maken krijgt.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: We gaan nu ook werken met "contract overeenkomsten" anders is het gewoon niet te doen.



ik neem aan dat jullie nog niet ingeschreven staan bij kvk omdat het nog allemaal voor de lol is. Dus hoe wil je de klanten dwingen te betalen wanneer zij een keer moeilijk doen? Dan hebben jullie geen poot om op te staan !

Greetz Niek

----------


## ralph

Niek: is gelul wat je hier zegt!

Een afspraak tussen twee particulieren is net zo bindend als die tussen een particulier en een bedrijf.

Verschil:
geen BTW verrekening
geen factuur met BTW

Verder mag je als particulier prima een bonnetje aan je klant geven dat je werkzaamheden voor hem hebt verricht.
Tel dit wel ff op bij je inkomen als je aangifte moet doen :Smile: 

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## RaimonR

Ja, precies
het gaat meer om een onderlinge overeenkomst.
en niet over een KVK handel iets,
snap je wat ik bedoel of niet?
dus gewoon een papiertje met een krabbeltje ofzo  :Smile: 


U should like really visit:
http://www.djrnp.cjb.net
It's like really nice  :Smile:

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:Een afspraak tussen twee particulieren is net zo bindend als die tussen een particulier en een bedrijf.



Je kent het wel: de plaatselijke kinderclub belt voor een "verjaardags partijtje" van 25 kiddo's en over de telefoon bespreek je het voor bijv. fl. 250. Het feestje is top maar wanneer er betaald moet worden krijg je maar fl. 150,-, ondanks dat er meer afgesproken was. Op deze manier wordt het een welles-nietes verhaal.

Mijn punt is dat veel jonge drive-ins (en zo ben ik ook begonnen) mondeling afspraken maken. Zelfs het versturen van de overeenkomst of zelfs een briefje is er niet bij! Toen ik 12 was wist ik die dingen namelijk ook niet! Op dat moment vertrouw je op de eerlijkheid van de opdrachtgever. Wanneer die gaat "kutten" heb je geen poot om op te staan. 
Nu kun je zeggen dat dat dom is maar zoals ik al zei wist ik deze dingen ook niet toen ik 12 was! Ik verwacht dan ook dat sommige jonge drive-ins het nu ook niet weten.

Trouwens: er wordt hier altijd over uurloon gesproken, zelfs wanneer een drive-in(netje) net een jaartje bezig is en voor fl. 150,- af en toe feestjes langs zeilt. Ik denk dat het in heeel veeeel gevallen niet zo werkt, die lonen en afschrijving en dergelijke. Zij doen het voor de lol!

Greetz Niek

----------


## RDH

gewoon via een forumpje op de website...het is niet veel maar je hept een bewijs

----------


## ralph

En als je het voor de lol doet wil je niet weten wat het kost of wat het opbrengt.

Toen ik (lang geleden) ook voor mezelf d8 te beginnen, ben ik eerst gaan kijken naar wat het kost om een feestje te doen.
-cd's
-apparatuur
-inhuren licht (ik had alleen maar geluid)
-vervoer

dat lijkt me toch wel het minste om te doen, weten wat het jou KOST om onderweg te gaan.
Als je dat weet dat weet je ook wat je minimaal moet vragen.

Later ben ik ook gaan nadenken: ik wil zometeen ander geluid, ik wil eigen licht, ik wil ....

Na wat denkwerk ben ik maar voor verschillende shows gaan draaien, was een stuk goedkoper voor mezelf!

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Niek...

Heel normaal dat je idd zo je prijzen opstelt. Maar ik denk echter dat veel jonge drive-ins gewoon voor de lol draaien en veel dingen financieren uit eigen zak door hard te werken. Wat ze verdienen op zo'n feestje is dan mooi meegenomen. Dom, maar het is zo.

Greetz Niek

----------


## Dj Cross

ik denk dat je in het begin ook een beetje zo moet denken..investeren noemen ze dat..maar ik ga er niet keihard voor werken en dan nog verlies maken..

Wij vertrouw(d)en ook op onze opdrachtgevers en dat ging tot nu toe goed..maar hoe moet iets eruit zien dat je je opdrachtgever kan dwingen dat bedrag te betalen? wat moet erop staan?

----------


## Reemski

Zo dom is dat niet, Niek..

De eerste 5 jaar maak je echt nog geen winst. Niet als je een eigen drive-in begint. Tenzij je meteen verschrikkelijk hoge prijzen vraagt. Maar dan moet deze wel gelijk staan aan de app. die je meeneemt, en de kwaliteit die je biedt (qua muziek).

Trouwens, elke drive-in die begint komt meestal met niet meer dan 1 cd-koffertje aangelopen. En daar biedt je dus ook niet al teveel mee aan. 

En als je het echt leuk vindt... Wat maakt het dan nog uit. Een postzegelverzamelaar geeft ook handen vol met geld uit aan zijn postzegeltjes.. En verdient hij er meteen iets aan?????

----------


## martje

Ik dat denk dat als ik effe naar me zelf kijk in het begin betaal je alles uit eigen zak maar nu word er niet eerder iets gekocht voordat er geld is of het moet een voor inverstering zijn voor aantal klussen waar wij voor gecontracteerd zijn, maar na die klussen moet het zijn geld wel opgebracht hebben.

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## DeMennooos

Een postzegel verzameling is meer een belegging...
Kun je van een par of box niet echt zeggen.


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ralph

Als je geld over hebt waarover je liever wat minder belasting betaalt is een postzegelverzameling of een tweede huis of een boot een hele mooie manier om met geld geld te maken zonder dat de fiscus teveel meesnoept...

Met zaken als een startende dixo is dat (meestal) niet zo.

Toch geldt voor een dixootje dezaelfde stelregel als voor welk bedrijf dan ook: Kosten gaan voor de baat.

uitlegje: eerst investeren in content, vernieuwing/uitbreiding, opschaling en heel mischien dat je er dan nog iets aan over houdt als je de boel netjes kan verkopen.

Wat mij is opgevallen in de jaartjes dat ik een eigen show draaide is dat ik heel wat klusjes moest doen om alleen maar mijn kosten eruit te halen. Dat vond ik toch wel minimaal noodzakelijik, dat het mij aan het einde van het boekjaar niets had gekost.

Als je nu een kinderfeestje moet doen met zeg:
2x 12" fullrange op statief
2x huis tuin&keuken cd speler
1x low-budget mixer
1x mic aan touwtje
2x par 56 op statief met chase masjientje eraan.

Als je dan minder dan EURO 130,- vraagt kan het niet uit bij 10-15 boekingen per jaar.
Doe je twee keer per dag een boeking met dit setje dan wordt het andere koek...

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Dj Cross

jah lijkt wel een beetje op ons setje..alleen wij hebben dan 15" fullrange en een middle-budget mixer <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>(phonic dm3025)

----------


## ralph

en wat vragen jullie daarvoor dan?

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Dj Cross

op dit moment zijn we bezig met het regelen van die 15"  maar dan zo rond de 100,-..(we hebben nog niet zulke boeiende lichten nl. )

----------


## ralph

Dat is per uur hoop ik????

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

'k Vrees van niet Ralph... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Dj Cross

nee..ik vrees ook van niet..vinden jullie dat ut per uur moet zijn dan? zelf weet ik nie precies wat een goed bedrag is om er voor te vragen..duss..

als we die 15" rond hebben dan hebben we:

Phonic DM3025 mengpaneel
Yamha P1600 versterker
2x Wharfedale EVP-15
sony cd-speler
technics cd-speler


licht komt nog wel..

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Denk ff na Ralph... wie betaald er nou 100 per uur voor die set? Inderdaad, niemand...

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## ralph

Ik heb nagedacht en ben tot de conclusie gekomen dat ik meer vroeg voor zo'n setje.
Bij mij is er nooit een boeking voor minder dan F400,- de deur uitgegaan.
Gewoon een showtje van 4 uur dus met die spulletjes die ik eerder noemde.

Als jij, (ice), dus zegt dat ik na moet denken, dan heb ik mishien beter nagedacht en wel goeie reclame gemaakt of een goed product neergezet waardoor mensen wel bereid waren mij netjes te betalen.

Nogmaals: als je zo'n setje wegzet voor f100 piek dan kost het geld, veel geld.
Heb je wel een hobby erbij, maar het kan dus beter. En als je het beter aanpakt heb je ook een hobby maar kost die hobby je geen geld, sterker nog dan levert ie na vijf jaar draaien misschien nog wel wat op...

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Als jij voor 4 uurtjes draaien met zo'n setje 400 piek kan vangen heb je het inderdaad goed gedaan ja! Ik heb zelf niet zo'n spectaculaire set, en 400 piek voor een avond kan ik gewoon nog nie vragen (alhoewel ik wel van plan ben de prijs een beetje op te hogen), tsja baas boven baas he!

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Niek...

ligt ook zeer zeker aan de prijzen van de concurrent! Zoals gezegd draaien wij ook shows in Duitsland. De algemene prijzen in Duitsland beginnen met 300 a 400 mark voor een feest met "knipperlicht" drive-in. Wanneer jij dan 500 piek hebt geinvesteerd in een par 56 set kun je 600 mark vragen.

In NL zijn er veel (beginnende drive-in shows) die beginnen met een prijs van fl. 100,-. Wanneer zij fl. 350,- zouden vragen komen ze in de prijssector waar ook grotere disco's voor hetzelfde geld zouden kunnen draaien. Verkoop jij dan nog veel shows?

Greetz Niek

----------


## djdabounce

Oh ja?

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Niek...

AFHANKELIJK van het feest: ja bijv. Marken

Greetz Niek

----------


## RaimonR

Hoe weet je nou hoeveel je voor een drive-in kunt vragen?
Je kunt wel een prijs vast stellen, maar mensen durven denk ik toch niet eerlijk te zeggen of ze het te hoog of te laag vinden

U should like really visit:
edit MOD: referral URLS zijn echt verboden hier <img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>
It's like really nice  :Smile:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik heb m'n prijs afgestemd op de collega's hier, en vraag ongeveer hetzelfde. Als je daar ver boven gaat zitten kiezen mensen gewoon voor de concurrent, tsja valt nix aan te doen denk ik

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Reemski

Als de mensen je prijs te hoog vinden, gaan ze naar de concurrent.. En als ze hem te laag vinden..... uhmm te laag (volgens mij hoor je daar NOOIT wat over).

Maar ik weet niet in welke regio we allemaal werken, maar ik draai in omgeving Delft/Den Haag/R'dam. Randstad dus. Daar heb je al 3 drive-ins per dorpje. En ook in elke prijsklasse. Voor voorgenoemd set zou hier nooit 400 gulden neergeteld worden. 

Prijsbepaling: wederom. Kijk en vergelijk (bij deze vooral regiogericht), en zit je in de buurt van Duitsland, dan heb je mazzel hoor ik zo <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

M.v.g.

----------


## Dj Cross

wij draaien in de buurt van nieuwegein/utrecht..ik heb geen idee hoeveel drive-ins er hier in de buurt zijn..maar de klanten gelukkig ook nie zo..

----------


## djdabounce

oh. :Smile: 

We hebben zeker geluk dat we in de buurt van duitsland wonen. We  draaien hier ongeveer anderhalf jaar en het heeft al heel wat feesten opgelevert.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Dj Cross

ik denk dat ik maar eens ga verhuizen..<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Destiny

Wij rekenen gewoon een leuke prijs, die voor beide partijen interessant is. Soms als we bijhuren gaan we net onder de prijs van grotere shows zitten.

Wij doen het ook nog echt voor de hobby, dus we draaien liever vaak voor weinig, als weinig voor veel  :Smile: 

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Dj Cross

ik denk dat wij ongeveer het zelfde "motto" als dj jip hebben..

----------


## RaimonR

Ik heb geen idee hoeveel mensen er hier in de buurt draaien,
omdat wij altijd als enige worden gevraagd.
ook op onze school (door kinderen) worden we gevraagd, en zo krijg je toch wel een grote kring van mensen die je willen hebben voor zo'n feest, en concurrentie hebben we volgens mij nog nooit gehad.


Merry Christmas

----------


## Destiny

Dat moet je maar net hebben <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Techieguy

Heej RDH ik zie dat je een 5MW laser hebt!!!

Waar gebruik je een 5 MEGA Watt laser eigenlijk voor?? Een gat in de maan branden?? Ik hoop in ieder geval dat je je gasten wel waarschuwd om NIET in de bundel te kijken (laat staan erin te gaan staan)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arie de W

Ga je een tweede zon maken en heb je al je eigen electriciteit centrale omdat ding te voeden

Arie

----------


## WJ

Nog ff over de prijs voor een show:
Ik wil namelijk met een kleine uitbereiding naar:

JBL-TR225
Pioneer cdj100 x2
lichtsturing
Stuk of 8 lichteffecten

Ik doe het met z'n twee in de omgeving H'sum, beetje vervelend, er wonen namelijk vrij veel mensen die hetzelfde doen als ik, maar nu krijg je het probleem, zij hebben MarQuant boxen (erger dan Dap) en huiskamer cdspelers, ik bedoel, ontzettend rommelig allemaal. Zij vragen er zo'n 75-100,- voor! Voor klassenfeestjes/hockeyfeesten/feesten tot 130 man. Ik wil daar niet aan, ik bedoel, Par56 huren, kost me al 75,-! Maar nu komt het, deze mensen worden WEL ingehuurd. Niet dat ik niet ingehuurd wordt, maar beduidend minder. Per show vraag ik, afhankelijk van de show minimaal 200 voor een klassenfeestje van kennissen, 250 voor een gewoon. Dit vind ik al een beetje aan de lage kant, maar het is een klassenfeestje. Voor hockeyfeesten wil ik meer hebben, daar staan toch wel minimaal 100 mensen te springen!
Ik heb al met een aantal jongens gepraat en zij willen er niets aan doen, zij vinden dat motto wel goed, veel feestjes voor weining...

HOE PAK IK DIT AAN?

----------


## Niek...

Ga nationaal!

Greetz Niek

----------


## ralph

WJ: Is een kwestie van tijd....
Die prutsers die mnet die HIFI bende onderweg zijn, zijn het meestal snel zat.

Wat je niet moet doen is met je prijs gaan stunten. Wat je wel kunt doen is goeie feesten draaien. Zorgen dat de klanten die je al wel hebt tevreden zijn over jouw show.
Als je wordt benaderd voor een feestje waar die ander voor F75 piek komt opdraven dan kan het geen kwaad om duidelijk te maken dat jij met nette en professionele spullen werkt en dat dat niet kan voor vijfenzeventig pieken.

BDW: Ik zou er niet rouwig om zijn dat die hockeyclubs in H'dorp voor die prutsres gaan....ben je lekker mee, iedree keer die trappen op-en-af sjouwen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## WJ

Ben je een marktverzieker als je voor een feestje met bovenstaande set draait voor 100 mensen 3 uur lang, voor 350-400,-? Ik neem aan dat die 'prutsers' dat voor 75,- wel zijn...

----------


## ralph

prutsers sloeg op jouw "concurenten" die voor f75 op pad zijn ja

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Destiny

Wat jij zegt dat je al 75,= aan parren kwijt bent, en dus niet lager met je prijs kan. Zou ik het proberen met goedkoper of geen licht.

Of gewoon 1 keer lage prijs en daarna hoger gaan zitten, dan zien ze het verschil en kiezen ze misschien toch voor het nette van jou show, ookal kost dat een paar gulden...ehhh euro's meer...

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## djdabounce

> citaat:
> Ga je een tweede zon maken en heb je al je eigen electriciteit centrale omdat ding te voeden
> 
> Arie



Oh ja met zonnepanelen en een windmolen lekker natuurbewust. Misschien een suggestie maar ik denk dat hij milli-watt bedoelt. Wij zijn natuurlijk niet allemaal perfect.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## djdabounce

> citaat:
> Ga je een tweede zon maken en heb je al je eigen electriciteit centrale omdat ding te voeden
> 
> Arie



Oh ja met zonnepanelen en een windmolen lekker natuurbewust. Misschien een suggestie maar ik denk dat hij milli-watt bedoelt. Wij zijn natuurlijk niet allemaal perfect.

Nou dag hoor.

----------

